# My first proper, timed, weighed out V60 went amazingly well



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

But I don't know why.

My jewellery scale has broken so I don't know how accurate my coffee weigh was - it said 12g, which means 11.5g - 12.4g.

I ground it in a rhinowares at 6 clicks, which is a pretty coarse grind. I'll see if I can get a picture up of the brew bed.

The filter was a freebie from pact. It is brown - so I rinsed it. They taste a bit weird otherwise. I'm going to get some nice white ones (any recommendations?).

Water was from the tap, boiled and poured into a jug. I put a 30g bloom in (which was too much, it started dripping out) for 30 seconds. Then I poured 90g in (by mistake... The scales lagged and I wasn't paying much attention to the actual jug itself...) and let that flow for 1 minute. Then I poured 40g in at 30 second intervals to 200g after changing the water in the jug to fresh to make sure it was hot. Total brew time, including bloom, was 3 minutes and 30 seconds.

Now, it tastes great. It's a pact coffee (Guatemala Villaure), which I got the other day as the girlfriend thought we would want another v60(!). I haven't been impressed massively by their beans before but these are very nice, and roasted only a couple of days ago. I can attest to the tasting notes, primarily plum with a dry citrus finish.

This all indicates I got it right, but I'd like to know why?

Also, is there a way to streamline my process? I want a gooseneck jug which will make accurate pouring easier (hard to keep the water from hitting the paper instead of the bed!), but they won't keep hot water at temperature - how do you combat this? I don't like wasting precious resources, even tap water...

Be grateful for any tips of advice.








this is the best pourover I've managed. The timings worked perfectly (I wanted to bloom, then 50g, then 40g at 30 second intervals but accidentally went over 50g on the first pour so went hell for leather at 90g!) so I assume the grind was about right. The taste is excellent, not weak, not strong, just a balanced, quite sweet coffee with a dry finish.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Actually, it's not a very dry finish at all. I think I was just a bit thirsty - it's a citrus finish though.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you start with boiling water and your pouring kettle is preheated & has a lid, temp drop won't be an issue. Or get an electric gooseneck kettle, saves temp drop when transferring water.

Use about twice the water you need in the pouring kettle, if the kettle is the non-self heating kind, pour the excess back into the heating kettle.

For 13.5g to 225g I was around 5 & 6 with the Rhino.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> If you start with boiling water and your pouring kettle is preheated & has a lid, temp drop won't be an issue. Or get an electric gooseneck kettle, saves temp drop when transferring water.
> 
> Use about twice the water you need in the pouring kettle, if the kettle is the non-self heating kind, pour the excess back into the heating kettle.
> 
> For 13.5g to 225g I was around 5 & 6 with the Rhino.


Perfect, thanks.

I don't have a gooseneck yet, they're... Surprisingly expensive. I wonder if there is a market for a sub-£10 plastic gooseneck jug with lid? It'd be better insulated than a steel one, although obviously is just a jug rather than a kettle...

However, I'll be sure to get one that's at least 0.5l in capacity and with a lid.

Great to hear the grind seems to be in the right place! I assumed it was as the timings seemed pretty bob on.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

My general V60 recipe for when I'm lazy is: 19g coffee in, 50g bloom (some will leak but that's fine), then 2 x 115g water. That makes a total of roughly a 15:1 ratio and I don't time my brews because I'm... Lazy. I also can't remember how many clicks because this seems forgiving without me having to adjust my mini hand grinder, but on the coarser side I think.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

YerbaMate170 said:


> My general V60 recipe for when I'm lazy is: 19g coffee in, 50g bloom (some will leak but that's fine), then 2 x 115g water. That makes a total of roughly a 15:1 ratio and I don't time my brews because I'm... Lazy. I also can't remember how many clicks because this seems forgiving without me having to adjust my mini hand grinder, but on the coarser side I think.


Careful now, you almost imparted some information there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1:15 ratio.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Wee update as to my successes.

I've settled, for now, at 12g coffee (new scales arrived, phew), 20g bloom for 30 seconds, then a 60g pour to take up to a minute, then 40g pours every 30 seconds. Total brew time 3 minutes.

Later on, I'm going to try a faster pour as I've found recipes stating a 2 minute brew, and it'd be interesting to see what flavour changes there are. As it is, it's very good - definitely picking up the plum and citrus, but it does seem a hair more bitter - I suspect it's possibly over extracting, and a 2 minute or 2 minute 30 brew would work better.

That's not to say I'm drinking a bad coffee right now though


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe try a little coarser & 35g every 20sec rather than 30sec? See if you can knock 10-20sec off the average brew time.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Maybe try a little coarser & 35g every 20sec rather than 30sec? See if you can knock 10-20sec off the average brew time.


I've just half followed your advice - one click coarser than the last (which was 5 clicks, now 6), 20g water for 30 seconds then made up to 80g for 30 seconds, then 40g every 30 seconds as before. Total brew time 3 minutes.

However, I got my last one wrong - I didn't include the time for the bloom. In essence, reading back, I wrote it wrong - it was a roughly 3.30 brew (clock hit three minutes but was only set on the first proper pour, not the bloom). This one is a true 3 minute brew.

Tastes better - less bitter, more fruit, more sweetness. It's still not as good as my lucky brew - so I'll try to do shorter pours as you suggest to knock another few seconds off. However, I'm already pretty happy with the taste to be honest - I'm getting the notes out of it, and the bitterness is very, very slight. I think it's just dialling in for the sake of fun, rather than truly chasing a "better" drink at the end.

As an aside, this is easily my favourite coffee brewing method.


----------

